# Mantis World Exotics Apology



## Mantis World (Apr 25, 2007)

Obviously over the last month deliveries have been disrupted by the weather.

We would also like to apologise for delays due to our son Charlie having Septicemia in his left ear and subsequentially having a second operation on New Years Eve to stop this life threatening infection spreading.

We had communicated this via email and Ebay however due to spam filters etc. these messages didn't always get received.

We apologise for any inconvenince and we should be back to normal this week, although Sue may still not be available to take queries until next week or possibly the week after.

We do apologise for the inconvenience.

Tony


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks for posting this Tony. I placed an order last week and wondered why I couldn't get hold of you.

Do you know when the backlog will be going out as I am not at work Thursday and Friday so may need to change the delivery address.

Hope your lad is OK


----------



## karma (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi,

all the time i have been a member on here and didnt no you were even on this site,

I was waiting for awhile for my order through ebay and sent a question then after seeing your feedback i realized what was wrong and sent a nice response.

sue sent a reply saying order was sorted which i have now recieved and left feedback for today.
as i said through ebay family comes first,hope is is ok now aj.


----------

